# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Ищу драйвер аудио для HP Pavilion dv2-1110er

## yedakin

Народ привет!

Установил XP pro на NoteBook HP Pavilion dv2-1110er
на оф.сайте HP среди предложенных аудио-дров  нет.
пока стояла Vista определил что за аудио-устройство
это - "IDT High Definition Audio CODEC". 

Все предложенные советы данного форума перепробовал, нечего не помогло.

Помогите, чем можете.
Спасибо.

----------


## Twister83

В Диспетчере устройств, аудио оборудования можешь просмотреть в свойствах покажет ли ID устройства? Типа того нужно - VEN_10EC&DEV_0260. Можно попробовать найти!

----------


## yedakin

УРА!!!! Получилось, 

забил в поисковик длинный (непонятный) код устройства и нашел немного дров
звук появился, однако, осталось еще одно устройство без дров
"Аудиоустройство на на шине High Definition Audio"
с кодом "func_01&ven_1002&dev_aa01&subsys_00aa0100&rev_100  0\5&22696580&0&0001"

содержательную часть этой строчки ничерта не понимаю :(

знающие люди помогите, 
заранее благодарен

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 12 секунд_
кстати дрова к аудио скачал по адресу (если кому еще будет нужно)
http://uploading.com/files/get/LNZCGJTT/

_Добавлено через 41 минуту 27 секунд_
нашел остальные дрова для "Аудиоустройство на на шине High Definition Audio"
по адресу
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_ca...p/hdmiaudio-xp

----------


## Twister83

*yedakin* на High Definition Audio тоже можно найти! Есть сайт devid.info, специально по ID названиям ищет! Вот по твоему запросу забил номер (ven_1002&dev_aa01), вот результат - http://devid.info/s.php?text=ven_1002%26dev_aa01%26

----------


## yedakin

спасибо за ссылку,
возьму ее на заметку

бук уже настроил, все ок,
спасибо

----------


## olegpnz

Подскажите пожалуйста, где можно найти дрова на аудиодрайвер на HP Pavilion dv2-1020er

----------


## Twister83

*olegpnz* хоть бы написали операционную систему. 
Проще найти по ID устройства, сайты для этого - раз; два.
Заходите в диспетчер устройств, там находим вашу звуковую, правой кнопкой по ней и в Свойства, далее Сведения и там выбрать Код ID оборудования.

----------


## olegpnz

Спасибо. Сейчас попробую, мне дрова под XP нужны. Под Vista и 7 находил без проблем а пот XP что то никак.

_Добавлено через 35 минут 25 секунд_
Спасибо, все нашел и установил.

----------

